
Show HN: Simple Text Editor that auto saves txt files - rtbcodes
I created a text editor to use with Jira and their text formatting notation, or really any simple note taking or writing that a user would quickly want to save&#x2F;have auto save. I used javafx, fxml, and netbeans ide. You can check out the Repo here (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rossfletcher19&#x2F;simpleTextEditor) and any input whatsoever is greatly appreciated. Btw this is also my first app ever, so yay me! ty again!
======
busymom0
Cool little app. I like the idea of the first line "foldername-filename".

Your docs say "Auto saving every minute if changes are detected."

What happens if I write something and exit 20 seconds later or the computer
dies after 20 seconds? If it's only saving every minute, can it lose data
which is within the minute?

~~~
rtbcodes
Yea right now if you opened the app, wrote something right away, and the comp
died after 20 seconds or you quit the app, you would lose that work you did in
those 20 seconds! just wait a little longer!! I'll have to thinkk about this
and see if there is anything I could do to accomodate for this. Thank you so
much for the input!

~~~
rtbcodes
could just reduce the save interval... maybe every 30 seconds?

~~~
busymom0
You could maybe just have an event listener or something which listens for the
typing event (not sure what the correct terminology is). When a user has
stopped typing, then save.

------
kor3
Very good. I like it. But I don't like download type(for jar file in
onedrive). This not professional.

~~~
rtbcodes
Hey thank you for checking it out! Yea the is a first for me as far as
distributing an app. Do you recommend any tools to use for distribution or a
way to have users download the app? Thanks again!

